
Ask HN: You've been a dev for over 10 yrs+. What would you advise younger you? - LifeQuestioner
If you&#x27;ve been a developer for a long-ish period of time.
And could go back and tell your younger self, fresh out of college or entering your first job. What advice would you give?
======
osivertsson
Don't spend time working at places that are clueless/toxic/just-dont-feel-
right-in-your-gut. There really are great places to work with amazing people
where you will become better in every aspect. Don't fool yourself into
thinking that you must give it some time and it will be alright.

~~~
paulrpotts
Great advice. I've been developing software professionally for 27 years and
bad managers and bad teams don't get better, despite your best efforts. They
will just make you anxious and stall out your skills growth.

------
dev360
Don't tell yourself it's necessary or productive to work more than 40hrs for
anybody. Had older devs tell me this. Best lesson I learned, but too late.

------
gvagenas
Work for an open source project

